# Does anyone have a yurt?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I always thought that a yurt would/could be a great idea for a retreat home. You could build it wherever you were, load it on a trailer or back of a pickup truck and set it up wherever your retreat land is. 

What do you think?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you even know what a Yurt is?I've built them, they do not load onto vehicles or travel well being made of sticks, bundles of grass and hides.

Now that I insulted you, which wasn't intentional but really.....

Buy a 12X16 Out building kit, and instead of nailing it all together, drill it out for wing bolts[3/8ths or better]insulate it and pre cut the floor,you might even want to number the parts so you don't mix up a rafter with a floor brace and some heavy ground anchors and it should make a fine temporary home.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

A yurt would make a great retreat home.
They can be made of hides and grass but the ones I have seen were canvas with wooden frames.
This one looks pretty comfortable.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Fascinating.why not a tipi then?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

A yurt will give you more stand up room, which would be handy with a larger family. I've stayed in one before, they are nice for a temporary stay, but not as mobile or easily constructed as some of the larger tents now available. They are really better suited for long term set up, and can be tied down to a wooden structure set off the ground a bit.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That doesn't look practical for places that get snow in the winter and/or get quite cold. I can't imagine that it has any insulation whatsoever.


----------



## Chinookers (May 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> That doesn't look practical for places that get snow in the winter and/or get quite cold. I can't imagine that it has any insulation whatsoever.


Check out Colorado Yurt ... lots of info on construction, insulation, and protection against snow and high winds. Also lots of images.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

The only reason I don't care for yurts is that they're primarily associated with dirty smelly hippies, and I HATE hippies! :gaah: :lolsmash:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

A few years ago we went camping in a state park campground. we stayed in our camper trailer but they offered yurts for rent to campers. I wasn't impressed because the canvas sides were beginning to mildew. I'm sure routine cleaning would keep that in check but how high maintenance should a temporary home really be? Other than that I love the idea of them.


----------

